# Props to Peacock



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I just wanted to give a public thanks to Peacock, who recommended I try some lava rock in my filtration for better bio-logical filtration. Two days after I added the lava rock to my Emp400, my ammonia has fallen to zero and my nitrates have climbed and stabilized. The article on carbon was great too







Props to you man










Joe.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd like to thank him too, I've been having trouble sleeping lately....but reading that gigantic carbon essay put me right to sleep!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

rufus said:


> I'd like to thank him too, I've been having trouble sleeping lately....but reading that gigantic carbon essay put me right to sleep!


 ha ha, bet he appreciates that lol

I too have lava rocks in my filter as well. They are a great haven for bacteria.









peacock knows for sure :nod:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

he's good to the fish.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I posted a topic on using them in wet/dries awhile back too. I now have bio-balls and lava rock. No problems yet!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hey hey!

thanks for the compliments!!! But i was just helpen another Hobbiest out!

Glad its working out for ya.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah Peacock sure knows his sh*t that's for damn sure  GREAT JOB. maybe you can help me out with my algae problem on my driftwood.  hehe

-pat


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

hey pecock has helped me out a few times also we appreciate it


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks dudes!


----------

